# Beetle Jelly



## BigDave (Sep 29, 2007)

hi has anyone tried feeding roaches on *Beetle Jelly and did you have any success*


----------



## amazoncat (Feb 12, 2008)

I bought some when I was in Japan in the summer but it turns out that crickets are even stupider than we imagined and managed to get themselves stuck in it and died. I also think it increased humidity in the tank a fair bit as that lot of crix didn't last long at all.


----------

